# Victor 10 and 20



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Molded plastic slingshots made by the Victor Animal Trap Company, I suppose as a way to dispatch critters while trapping. The 10 is small and the 20 is larger, very similar to the Hodge Catapull and had a hollow handle with a slide on the top to hold ammo. The colors I've seen are a nice deep yellow and also a whitish-yellow. I have one of each color of the 20 and a dark yellow of the 10.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I had a Victor 20 as a kid . My mother sold it at a garage sale when I grew up . Didn't miss it till I found my way back to slingshots . I need to acquire one again .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent slingshots both! The thing I remember most about the Victors is the Band Loop Lock. It was metal on the early ones then yellow plastic of the later ones-both shaped like little dog bones. Hey, they worked!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you very much for these threads! I'm pretty happy for the new section of the forum. On an other model you mention sizes. Can you add sizes when it's available. An overall height and width is enough most of the times, but it makes a lot difference if I want to imagine that particular model in life size. I'm not collecting, but very excited about the technical aspects and proportions in general.

Thank you again, you and Flatband really pushing here! Cheers :wave:


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

oh yeah I forgot to add that.

Victor 10: overall width 3.06", width between forks 2.2" and overall height 6.25"

Victor 20: overall width 3.8", width between forks 2.8" and overall height 7.1"


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

They were a good trap line dispatch weapon and the original Victor bands produced more energy than the tube slingshots that replaced them, no matter what the adds said about the subject! It is the only commercial slingshot that I owned as a young man, although I liked a tree fork better with red inter-tube rubber better!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great to see you hear Bill! I know you have a very nice collection and a lot of slingshot experience.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Here are my pics


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I recently picked up an old Victor 10 clone that is so close that you wouldn't know it if it weren't for the writing. The only writing on it is "made in Hong Kong", and the quality send to be pretty much the same a victor. In the photos the Victor is the darker yellow.






























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

